# which size tee?



## four (Apr 22, 2006)

just started playing golf, but not sure what size tee to use.

Only playing on a par 3 course so using irons when teeing but my question is what size of tee should i use
im currently using ones that are about 30m off the ground (thne ball on top) but i just think its a bit high??


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Personally, I almost never use a tee on a par 3. Some people say you should because you can hit it further. If you need more distance on a par 3, take more club. If you do tee it up, it should be just above the ground with short irons, about 1 cm up with mid irons, and a few cm with the long irons. If you play a long par 3 that you need a wood for, tee it up so that a little more than half the ball is above the clubface.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

four said:


> just started playing golf, but not sure what size tee to use.
> 
> Only playing on a par 3 course so using irons when teeing but my question is what size of tee should i use
> im currently using ones that are about 30m off the ground (thne ball on top) but i just think its a bit high??


Wow I've never heard of anyone teeing the ball up 30 meters above ground!!! I know what you meant.  Anyways, just try using a regular tee at regular medium distance into the ground. If that doesn't work out, try teeing it up higher. It's all about your preference.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hehehe ... good one on the 30 meters. On a par 3 course, I don't usually use tees either, but I do see other people using them. I think I'd tend to keep them pretty low or you might go somewhere you don't want to right off the tee, but I don't have much experience to base that on. Have you tried the par 3 without tees? You might want to give that a try and see if it works better for you.


----------

